# Turtle Cay or Villas at the Boardwalk



## Miss Marty (Mar 5, 2006)

Has anyone stayed at

Turtle Cay or Villas at the Boardwalk 
Timeshares in Virginia Beach, Virginia 

Both resorts exchange/trade with Interval International


----------



## lweverett (Mar 6, 2006)

Turtle Cay can use the facilities of their sister resort across the street.  All units face inner court with pools.  I would much rather have a balcony overlooking the boardwalk and ocean any time of the year.  Since they were both built by the same group, I would think that interiors would be comparable.  The same group is also building the new Ocean Club which would be a quieter section of the oceanfront.  One building is complete with two more coming.  Parking is definately simpler at T/C - but being a beach person I'd much rather put up with that inconvenience and have the view, the other two would have multi-level parking garages.


----------



## alliebrian (Mar 6, 2006)

*Villas at Boardwalk*

I have stayed at Villas on the Boardwalk Columbus Day weekend a few years back.  Nice resort (kind of Art Decoish, like Ocean Walk in Daytona if you have been there), nice facilities good location.  Units are a tad small.  

Have seen the model at Turtle Cay and think the units there were slightly larger but it is across the street from the beach  (and a busy street it is).  No view of the ocean but very charming, quaint building.  Very tastefully done.

You can't go wrong with either place.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 13, 2006)

*Monday - March 13 - Temps near 80 degrees*

Today we drove over to Virginia Beach 
To preview the models at both resorts

The Villa`s at the Boardwalk 
is between Atlantic Ave and the Boardwalk
just off 16th Street next to a Diary Queen

We were able to look inside a
One Bedroom Oceanfront - One Bath
Model Unit (402) on the Fourth Floor 

It was furnished nicely however it was very small
The Living Room (with a sleep sofa) Dining Area
and Kitchen had a "Motel Style" Air Conditioner 

The Master Bedroom was small and had a window air 
condition unit right next to the Bed and a small patio

I was really disappointed in the size of the units
The location is great.. garage parking - on site resturant

Small Exercise Room - Indoor Swimming Pool 

The Villas at the Boardwalk is part of Gold Key Resorts
The "Gold Key"  Employees were very nice and friendly


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 13, 2006)

*Turtle Cay*

Turtle Cay is a small but really nice resort
Located on Atlantic Ave at 6th Street
One block from the ocean/beach and boardwalk

The Model Unit is located on the third floor
The third floor unit has a skylight & high ceilings

As you entered you went into the Master Bedroom
down a hall to the Master Bathroom past the W&D
Then the Kitchen with a Breakfast Bar and a 
really nice size Living Room with Fireplace & TV 
Patio overlooking the Courtyard & Swimming Pool

The furnishings are bright and beautiful
Everything was clean and in excellent condition


----------



## elaine (Mar 15, 2006)

*I have stayed at the clarion next door and thought TC was great!*

saw the inside and LOVE those pools--you feel like you are in hawaii!!!  I also think TC is a very nice TS---and certainly about the nicest in VA beach---and the location is great---still on the boradwalk for bike trails, etc., but at the very end so never really crowded---even on 4th of july weekend.


----------



## firefly (Mar 15, 2006)

*My kids LOVE Turtle Cay*

Any time you ask my 5 year old where she wants to go for vacation, you either hear Disney, or Turtle Cay...LOL

Melissa


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 16, 2006)

*Turtle Cay*

*Turtle Cay - Virginia Beach - Virginia*

*We were impressed * - It has to be right up with 
the Marriotts - Hiltons - Sheraton - Chain T/S


----------

